# Der Sinn dieses Textausschnittes



## dergott

Liebe Freunde, ich habe enige Probleme beim Verstehen dieses Textausschnittes:

*Denn was den Wessis der Ossi, ist heute den Ossis der Wessi - woraus die......*

Mein Problem liegt überwiegend an "*den*"; warum steht den Satz im Akkusativ?

  Vielen Dank i voraus


----------



## iaf

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das ein Dativ plural.

Traduciendo más o menos textual, quedaría así:
"Lo que a los _Wessis_ es el _Ossi_, (de misma manera) a los _Ossis_ es el _Wessi_."

Espero te ayude...
Saludos, iaf.


----------



## starrynightrhone

iaf said:


> Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, ist das ein Dativ plural.


  Genau so ist es, iaf.



> Traduciendo más o menos textual, quedaría así:
> "Lo que a los _Wessis_ es el _Ossi_, (de misma manera) a los _Ossis_ es el _Wessi hoy en día._"


 
Muy bien traducido


----------



## iaf

Oh, das "heute" hatte ich ja ganz übersehen... 

Vielen Dank, Starrynightrhone!
(Da gab's doch mal ein Lied über Van Gogh _"Starry, starry night..."_ )


----------



## starrynightrhone

Gerne geschehen iaf 

P.S.: Genau, aber vor dem Lied gab es noch ein Bild....


----------



## dergott

Muchísimas gracias a todos por la valiosa ayuda


----------

